# Corsa VXR Insurance? :(.



## Lupostef

Hi Guys,

Have the funds to buy myself a new car and have opted for a Corsa VXR :thumb:

Only thing is I'm only 21 . A few months back I was getting quotes of around £1200 which I thought pretty reasonable considering I've had penalty points that have now expired but have to state on the insurance for a following 2 years after . Quotes I'm now getting though are around the £3000 mark now though  anyone know af any places that don't points stating for 5 years and just the 3 years?
Or somewhere that will insure me on this? 

Would be massively greatfull if someone could help me out with something .
Cheers Stef.


----------



## bizzyfingers

Try Brent Acre 01792650993


----------



## Lupostef

bizzyfingers said:


> Try Brent Acre 01792650993


OK mate thank you  Just looked on the website and saw you can only get quotes via phone so will give them a try tomorrow! I'm willing to pay a fair wad a month aswell and having not alot of luck :lol:

What makes you suggest this company?


----------



## wayne10244

3 ponits will end after 3 years to the date of you had them but stay on your license for 5 years after that you can send your license off to the DVLA to get taken off. But nearly all insurance companies will ask in you get points in the last 5 years


----------



## Shiny

Actually, three years only relates to "totting up". 

Some can be removed from your licence after 4 years, but under the Rehabilitation of Offenders Act, they are not "spent" until they 5 years from the date of conviction. Insurers, job applications etc ask for offences in line with act, so must be disclosed for up to five years.

Most insurers have a lower loading or sometimes don't load at all when they are over 3 years old where minor offences are concerned.


----------



## Lupostef

Yes my points have been taken off by the DVLA :thumb: 

From what I can gather the points don't actually affect the insurance when still stated as they are "spent". Affects it by about £50 (next to nothing).

Just litterally the quotes are silly money, thought they would be less now I'm 21 .

Know plenty of people my ages with Focus ST's, Type R's, Clio 197's etc and they get insurance for around the 1-1.5k mark!


----------



## Mini 360

Did you not think to check insurance BEFORE buying the car!? :lol:


----------



## Lupostef

I haven't bought the car mate, was planning on buying this week if I can get insurance sorted :thumb:


----------



## wayne10244

If you join a club like vauxhall vxr owners club you will get a club discount with greenlight I've been with them for 13 years now and no insurance company can come close to there quotes


----------



## bizzyfingers

Lupostef said:


> OK mate thank you  Just looked on the website and saw you can only get quotes via phone so will give them a try tomorrow! I'm willing to pay a fair wad a month aswell and having not alot of luck :lol:
> 
> What makes you suggest this company?


I was with them for years with the best quotes. They specialise in sports and perfomance


----------



## M44T

My mates insured through adrian flux on his... He was banned for street racing a few years ago. Them points are still on his license


----------



## -Kev-

try churchill - £1100 for the type r im collecting this saturday (im 24 though..)


----------



## Lupostef

wayne10244 said:


> If you join a club like vauxhall vxr owners club you will get a club discount with greenlight I've been with them for 13 years now and no insurance company can come close to there quotes


Ok then mate will do  I'll check it out, thank you very much :thumb:

Just out of interest (if you dont mind disclosing) how much do you pay?


----------



## Lupostef

M44T said:


> My mates insured through adrian flux on his... He was banned for street racing a few years ago. Them points are still on his license


Ok :lol: how old is he out of interest? and on what vehicle?


----------



## Lupostef

-Kev- said:


> try churchill - £1100 for the type r im collecting this saturday (im 24 though..)


Churchill were over 3 grand :lol:


----------



## davidlewis26

wayne10244 said:


> 3 ponits will end after 3 years to the date of you had them but stay on your license for 5 years after that you can send your license off to the DVLA to get taken off. But nearly all insurance companies will ask in you get points in the last 5 years


Hi mate zurich connect used to only use 3 years of history it saved me a fortune that was last year not sure about now but worth a try :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Thanks mate I'll have a look now :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

Worth giving Admiral a bell, always been the cheapest for me.

I'm only paying £1200 for a BMW 335 and I'm 21 with 3 points.


----------



## Lupostef

Cheers I'll check that out aswell then :thumb: 

Are you younger fella's on your own insurance or parents though?


----------



## davidlewis26

Lupostef said:


> Cheers I'll check that out aswell then :thumb:
> 
> Are you younger fella's on your own insurance or parents though?


I'm 27 now and changed from zurich to admiral this year and it came in at £1600 for me this year but I put my partner on it with a provisional licence and it came down to £900 how the hell they work it out I don't know :lol: surely there is more of a risk with a learning driver but I'm not complaining


----------



## DMH-01

Lupostef said:


> Cheers I'll check that out aswell then :thumb:
> 
> Are you younger fella's on your own insurance or parents though?


Own insurance :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

they wont take me due to an IN10 on my license . 
On other sites it doesn't affect my price by anything as they are expired! Gutted as admiral was £1100 with out that stated .


----------



## PugIain

Thankgod Im old or Id be stuck paying silly insurance on shopping cars.Think my first insurance company were Eagle Star,do they even exist?
What about Sainsburys bank,they were reasonable when I used them a year or two ago.They wanted a silly renewal though but for a new customer they were pretty good.


----------



## griffin1907

I've insured my JDM Impreza with Keith Michaels, give them a try to.


----------



## TheGooner84

flux were cheapest for me last year with the bora with everything decleared.

just a word of warning though, running it through your parents will class it as fronting and you may find in the small print that you cant use the car for the likes of commuting. Insurance companies are supposed to be cutting right down on this as i found out when i added a mate onto my policy, never said anything about my wife using the car for work but when i added the mate i was told she couldnt use it for commuting. at that point i thought id better ask about the wife and was told the same.

make sure you ask about this mate.


cant remember the actual company im with through flux but it was £530 for the bora business class 1 for me, 5 years NCB, 1 not at fault claim. 
with the induction kit, intake pipe, diverter valve, cat back exhaust, remap, brembo brakes, braided lines and alloys


----------



## Shiny

PugIain said:


> Think my first insurance company were Eagle Star,do they even exist?


Eagle Star were ace. Got bought out by Zurich late 90s.


----------



## rob_vrs

Get a nurburgring vxr bet insurance is cheap i was 20 at the time normal vxr 1400 nurburgring 640, with admiral


----------



## rob_vrs

Also my tip is put any parents or older sisters as named drivers on your policy reduces my insurance by £300


----------



## sean20

^^ +1 parents as named drivers bring it down alot

have you thought of a multi car policy if your parents got a car.

im 21 and got a corsa 1.8 sri and chirchill wanted £1300 to renew. went to admiral and they set up a multi car policy for me in my name. my car £540 and my mams £300


----------



## Scott_VXR

Admiral multi car for me....907 on my Astra...at 21


----------



## Lupostef

rob_vrs said:


> Get a nurburgring vxr bet insurance is cheap i was 20 at the time normal vxr 1400 nurburgring 640, with admiral


Can't afford 22k mate it's nearly double what I'm spending already :lol:


----------



## Franzpan

Multicar for me too (20)


----------



## Lupostef

Just added my mum, will try tomorrow adding my dad aswell and maybe my nan :lol:

Want to do it all legit anyway and go on my own.


----------



## Lupostef

Scott_VXR said:


> Admiral multi car for me....907 on my Astra...at 21


Admiral, elephant, diamond and bell don't accept IN10's for 5 years


----------



## Lupostef

Only thing is with this multi quoting, I'm goin to have to get my parents to change insurance aswell, don't think they'll be blessed pleased :lol: saying that though my mum is getting a brand new car in march :thumb: could try conning her by getting 2 cars on it and splitting the total each way :lol:


----------



## rob_vrs

Lupostef said:


> Just added my mum, will try tomorrow adding my dad aswell and maybe my nan :lol:
> 
> Want to do it all legit anyway and go on my own.


By adding them as named drivers on your policy it is legit, as your the main driver and if anything makes life easier as if for whatever reason they need to drive your car they can!

Im also on multicar, i was 20 when i bought my fabia brand new and they only wanted £80 more for 8months on a car with 180bhp n the 1.2 corsa i had before. I paid £640 for fabia at 20 with 2 year no claim with parents and sister on, my sister actually reduces my insurance by most and altogether save me around £350


----------



## rob_vrs

Lupostef said:


> Only thing is with this multi quoting, I'm goin to have to get my parents to change insurance aswell, don't think they'll be blessed pleased :lol: saying that though my mum is getting a brand new car in march :thumb: could try conning her by getting 2 cars on it and splitting the total each way :lol:


Multicar is individual policies so you pay yours and she can pay hers, its a win win win win win situation matey haha good luck anyways


----------



## SimonBash

Lupostef said:


> Admiral, elephant, diamond and bell don't accept IN10's for 5 years


You will find a fair amount of insurers won't quote with an IN10 in the last 5 years as it's is considered worse than SP's, TS's etc.


----------



## Alzak

Check insurance for Seat ibiza cupra usually is much cheaper to insure than corsa


----------



## tom-coupe

try direct line there fairly cheap for me.


----------



## Lupostef

rob_vrs said:


> By adding them as named drivers on your policy it is legit, as your the main driver and if anything makes life easier as if for whatever reason they need to drive your car they can!
> 
> Im also on multicar, i was 20 when i bought my fabia brand new and they only wanted £80 more for 8months on a car with 180bhp n the 1.2 corsa i had before. I paid £640 for fabia at 20 with 2 year no claim with parents and sister on, my sister actually reduces my insurance by most and altogether save me around £350





rob_vrs said:


> Multicar is individual policies so you pay yours and she can pay hers, its a win win win win win situation matey haha good luck anyways


Makes sense, just seems a bit confusing all this multi quote stuff :lol:. I'll have a look into it when I finish wok :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

SimonBash said:


> You will find a fair amount of insurers won't quote with an IN10 in the last 5 years as it's is considered worse than SP's, TS's etc.


Tell me about it . Still got another 18months untill the 5 years is up . So frustrating as all the happened was I was driving my old bosses car as a favour to take it home and the traders policy didn't cover drivers with less than a years experience, I was only 18 at the time and it's still causing me grief now, was more of a misunderstanding . Annoying as I have the funds to purchase a 10k car just litterally cannot insure it at 21 .


----------



## M44T

Lupostef said:


> Ok :lol: how old is he out of interest? and on what vehicle?


hes 23 with an arctic coxrsa vxr lol


----------

